# Baltimore



## AyeCantSeeYou

The company I work for is relocating me there at the end of May. For those that live there, where are decent areas to live that is affordable?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Affordable comes with another price - drugs, hookers, bad cops, crappy roads, high crime, getting mugged, etc.

Stay away from the city. I recommend Pasadena, Odenton (parts of it) Millersville, in short, stay mostly just outside of the beltway (695) If you MUST live in B-more, try federal hill or Canton.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm more interested in areas outside of Baltimore. I've been looking online at places around Anne Arundel, Howard, etc. I'm having major sticker shock with housing being 3X's higher there than it is where I am now. $2400 a month for a 3/2 house is NOT what I was expecting. I refuse to pay that.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm more interested in areas outside of Baltimore. I've been looking online at places around Anne Arundel, Howard, etc. I'm having major sticker shock with housing being 3X's higher there than it is where I am now. $2400 a month for a 3/2 house is NOT what I was expecting. I refuse to pay that.



Nor would I, you need to check out craigslist and maybe consider an apartment. I no longer wish to rent from stupid homeowners with no pockets and no experience in renting. Apartment people generally stay out of your way.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Apartments are out of the question for me. I won't even consider them!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

I understand the dislike - the people there are not overly concerned with being good neighbors.

My beef is that renting a house is never fun because the home owner generally makes it that way.


----------



## Nutz

LOL...you are moving to a major metropolitan area.  Either pay outrageous prices to own a zero lot home or pay outrageous prices to live in an apartment.  I might suggest somewhere off the grid or giving up on Baltimore altogether.  Hell, you can move south of Springfield, VA and take the train, saving you at least 100K for your home...go to Fredericksburg, save 200k.  It will only take you 2 hours to get to work...the same time it would take you if you lived in Montgomery, PG, or any other county within the radius of Baltimore.


----------



## TheOldSchool

DON'T MOVE TO BALTIMORE!!!!!!!

It's a shithole.  There's not a single good thing about Baltimore.  There's nowhere worth visiting or any place worth eating at.  STAY THE HELL AWAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Nutz

TheOldSchool said:


> DON'T MOVE TO BALTIMORE!!!!!!!
> 
> It's a shithole.  There's not a single good thing about Baltimore.  There's nowhere worth visiting or any place worth eating at.  STAY THE HELL AWAY!!!!!!!


I went to school in DC...one of my good friends went to school in Baltimore...I refused to visit that shithole!  Come way South and take the train!  I believe you can go as far as Fredericksburg and still pay the same as leaving from Union Station.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Nutz said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T MOVE TO BALTIMORE!!!!!!!
> 
> It's a shithole.  There's not a single good thing about Baltimore.  There's nowhere worth visiting or any place worth eating at.  STAY THE HELL AWAY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I went to school in DC...one of my good friends went to school in Baltimore...I refused to visit that shithole!  Come way South and take the train!  I believe you can go as far as Fredericksburg and still pay the same as leaving from Union Station.
Click to expand...

Anywhere in Virginia is lightyears ahead of Baltimore.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

OK, back to reality - depending upon where you work, there are much better options closer by. VA is flat out too far away. I would recommend going north instead of south.

DC is also a shithole, people who live in a bad area dont know that it's bad.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

For those that don't know, I do not have a choice in moving to Baltimore. It's either move there or be without a job. The profession I'm in isn't exactly booming  in the area where I currently live. The company I work for has merged with another and that is the reason we are being relocated.


----------



## TheOldSchool

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> For those that don't know, I do not have a choice in moving to Baltimore. It's either move there or be without a job. The profession I'm in isn't exactly booming  in the area where I currently live. The company I work for has merged with another and that is the reason we are being relocated.


This map, despite the humor, is amazingly accurate.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

TheOldSchool said:


> This map, despite the humor, is amazingly accurate.



And what's your take on the areas below that map south of the Patapsco River?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

TheOldSchool said:


> DON'T MOVE TO BALTIMORE!!!!!!!
> 
> It's a shithole.  There's not a single good thing about Baltimore.  There's nowhere worth visiting or any place worth eating at.  STAY THE HELL AWAY!!!!!!!



Could you please stop with the scare tacticts, already! You aren't helping.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> This map, despite the humor, is amazingly accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's your take on the areas below that map south of the Patapsco River?
Click to expand...


That's Brooklyn/Curtis Bay. Avoid it.

Looks OK, but almost as many problems as North Ave, etc.


----------



## DGS49

You need to view the entire five seasons of The Wire.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TheOldSchool said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T MOVE TO BALTIMORE!!!!!!!
> 
> It's a shithole.  There's not a single good thing about Baltimore.  There's nowhere worth visiting or any place worth eating at.  STAY THE HELL AWAY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I went to school in DC...one of my good friends went to school in Baltimore...I refused to visit that shithole!  Come way South and take the train!  I believe you can go as far as Fredericksburg and still pay the same as leaving from Union Station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anywhere in Virginia is lightyears ahead of Baltimore.
Click to expand...


True but be prepared to spend your life on the trains...Try Baltimore County.


----------



## ClosedCaption

DGS49 said:


> You need to view the entire five seasons of The Wire.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

So your new owners aren't going to give you a raise with the added cost of living?
Thats f'd up!!
   If your type of work is in the Baltimore area and there are more jobs,i'd look into what the competition pays.
   If ya gotta live in Baltimore you might as well try and get paid for it.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Aye , I grew up around Baltimore on the north side, really in the country back then, but it was so long ago I would not be a good guide for today but it is not a hopeless venue. Camden yards is one of the best ballparks in the country and the inner harbor and the aquarium are tourist destinations well,worth going to. The closer you get to Washington the more expensive. West or north would be my guess although if you go NE close to Aberdeen proving grounds I think you will find more affordable decent housing. Many are choosing to commute from southern pa down interstate 83 but that is a long ride, but the Amish country is very picturesque. Where I worked on farms and went to horse shows is now all super malls and MacMansions. I could never go back,or consider it home. Good luck to you.


----------



## Abishai100

*City Creamer*


I like going to Baltimore (Maryland) whenever I get the chance, since the famous aquarium is a must-see for nature-lovers, and I'm a nature-lover.

I mean, just because you can find sentimentalism satisfaction with Phillips Seafood and the Baltimore Aquarium in the same radius simply suggests that there are under-rated traffic-themed cities such as Baltimore, Maryland (USA) and Berlin, Germany that are 'residentialism-mines.'

With that said, here are some good places to investigate for real estate value:

Inner Harbor Lofts (use for crime-rate comparisons)
Johns Hopkins Guide (website resource)
Apartment Hunt (a safe default option)









Baltimore Aquarium
Phillips Seafood
Living in Berlin


----------



## Nutz

And now there are some riots and looting you can see too!


----------



## Moonglow

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The company I work for is relocating me there at the end of May. For those that live there, where are decent areas to live that is affordable?


try Georgia...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> And now there are some riots and looting you can see too!



Hate to bust your bubble, but I won't be near any of that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Moonglow said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company I work for is relocating me there at the end of May. For those that live there, where are decent areas to live that is affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> try Georgia...
Click to expand...


I lived in Atlanta for 2 years and loved it!


----------



## pillars

I visited there a few years ago and loved it.  The downtown area is great, and there are lots of good restaurants and things to do.  My friend lives in Annapolis and absolutely loves, it but it is probably too far from downtown.


----------



## skye

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The company I work for is relocating me there at the end of May. For those that live there, where are decent areas to live that is affordable?




You serious? Baltimore?

Can you believe this? talk about timing!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

skye said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> The company I work for is relocating me there at the end of May. For those that live there, where are decent areas to live that is affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You serious? Baltimore?
> 
> Can you believe this? talk about timing!
Click to expand...


I started this thread in Jan. The relocation has been in the works much longer. Yes, I'm serious, my company is moving to that area very soon. Are we in the vicinity of downtown? NO! Nowhere near it.


----------



## pillars

That's too bad, because the waterfront is really nice.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

This'll be what I cross every day going to and from work:


----------



## Nutz

Look out for the negroes...they are out to get you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Look out for the negroes...they are out to get you.



Actually, the damage they are doing to themselves is far greater than anything they could ever do to me. I live in fear of noone.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Who knew you could see beavers in Baltimore along the roads? I've seen 2 in less than a week. LOL


----------

